# Nother casting question: clear resin for windows?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ordered my Smooth-On kit today. I noticed that the local craft stores have clear resin for casting costume jewelry and stuff. Anyone tried this type of resin for windows? Will other resins work with the Smooth-On silicone mold stuff?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Casting clear is a major headache. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's hard to get decent looking results. In my own limited experiments, the clear resin I got never fully cured, was loaded with bubbles, and remained soft and mushy for months after I poured them. The stuff that cures quicker is rather nasty stuff, and is recommended for industrial use. The skull and crossbones on the label says it'll work better than the stuff I got, but you need to watch how you handle it. You will most likely need a pressure pot to get rid of the bubbles. 

Another safer option is to mold the glass separately in black. There are only 2 guys that I know of off the top of my head who cast clear parts, and they are Claus and Bruce. Other options are making a mold or form and vacuforming the glass from a lexan type material. This type works for Alfaslot, MEV, and others.

I have one other lame brained idea that might make something usable, though they most certainly won't come out "crystal clear", and that's to make a silicone mold and use clear hot melt glue to make the window parts out of. This method has not been tested at all, and might be the dumbest thing to come out of my noggin to date! :tongue:


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

i'm with joe on this one, clear casting is a "black art" i always get mixed results, some come out just fine while others dont set and your left with a sloppy mess, plus you will always have to degass first to remove the air bubbles, i make my glass pieces with a vacuum forming machine, much easier, you can get cheap little rigs from stink bay, not sure how good they are though, you just then have to make a resin master of the shape you need, if you get stuck send a mould my way and i'll run off a couple, p.m me if you like, take it easy, tony


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

A pressure pot is a must if you plan on doing clear casting. The stuff is quite a bit thicker in viscosity than the resin to cast bodies. I bought my pressure pot at Harbor Freight Tools for $30. That alone reduced my air bubbles in all casting to about nil. I have very few mis-casts since using pressure to crush the air from molds and casts.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ouch. Oh well, gotta rethink the Stinkin Lincoln project I guess. Oh, and I gotta look into vac form rigs on Fleabay...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I was the bearer of bad news Rick. Don't let the glass situation get you down, and don't let it derail your attempts. There's other methods that can be tried. Another thing to look at is die cast donors, If something out there is close, a suitable glass set might be whittled out of them. Oh, I did forget one other caster who makes clear glass, and that's RRR.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You can always cast the roof in regular resin and paint the glass. Always an option especially with unique bods like those Lincolns!

-Paul


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

What do y'all use to mask off the 1/64 Lexan bodies front wheel openings so they remain clear ?

On 1/24, I've been getting away with using the wife's 1/2" round smiley face stickers. 

When finished painting, I just removed the sticker.

She don't have any 1/4" ones. Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

go to a Staples or like store and look for inventory stickers. they usually come in many colors and different sizes. and can be used for lane stickers during races as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oh yeah, windows, to vacuum form windows from existing toys like Hot Wheels, after carefully removing the plastic window, fill it full of modelling clay to avoid collapsing it and that will serve as a pretty good master( buck ).


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds easy enough, thanks alpink ! Sorry for the hi-jack. :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just push the EASY button...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Ordered my Smooth-On kit today. I noticed that the local craft stores have clear resin for casting costume jewelry and stuff. Anyone tried this type of resin for windows? Will other resins work with the Smooth-On silicone mold stuff?
> 
> --rick


Awesum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will be neat to see more Resin bodies come from your garage. I am excited for you rick!!:thumbsup:



slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I was the bearer of bad news Rick. Don't let the glass situation get you down, and don't let it derail your attempts. There's other methods that can be tried. Another thing to look at is die cast donors, If something out there is close, a suitable glass set might be whittled out of them. Oh, I did forget one other caster who makes clear glass, and that's RRR.


YES....die cast die....buhahahahhaha That is a very good suggestion slotcarman. A dime a dozen...well they used to be 42 cents at K-Mart back when untill that Toys Rrrrrrrrrrr us decided to jack up the prices of them. First to 79 cents and then to 99 cents.

All the suggestions here are great. Another idea is clear sheet plastic. Sometimes on some cars this can be cut and used for flat windows. Heck you don't realy need glass on the sides...just the front and rear. There are lots of die cast that have windows jut for the front and rear glass also. Whittle away if you can find a suitable diecast to use.

Not a big fan of molded in windows but, on my recent Element body casting the windows were already molded in so.........what is a poor boy to do. Will be painting lots of windows. Also am thinking of using Parma stripes on a roll and cutting them out and sticking them on. Parma stripes are sticky backed but, very thin.  Why can't I have an EASY botton to push? Dang it

Have made window molds. It is kinda neat to mold the window and the body and see you work come together. :hat:

Bob...I mold my windows in black...zilla


----------

